# Too many Hygro



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

Hi, just wanna share how much Hygro corymbosa I have after 3 months of propagating them emersed


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

yep! plants grow crazy fast emersed


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

I grow them outdoors and they get exposed to full strength afternoon sun without wilting


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

Here's my other emersed plants


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

nice! looks like bacopa monnieri, some kind of hygrophila, and crypt. wendtii? is this just growing outside without any sort of cover?


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

They grow in open air and I only mist them whenever they need Ca and Mg cuz our tap is alkaline

The only problem are aphids and caterlpillars but they rarely happen-also add long days without rain and shade the pots get empty of water daily


----------



## SusanTheSnail (Jun 14, 2020)

neilshieh said:


> nice! looks like bacopa monnieri, some kind of hygrophila, and crypt. wendtii? is this just growing outside without any sort of cover?


Yes I grow monneywort and crypt wendtii outdoors too


----------

